# Exoterra Glass tempered?



## arkay (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry to ask this but does anyone know if Exo-Terra Terrarium tanks are tempered glass on the sides?


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Well I drilled to 1 1/2 holes on each side of my exo terra. So I do not believe it is.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've drilled the back and bottom of exo-terras and never had an issue.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

The bottom is tempered the sides and doors are not. Good luck!


----------



## hyla23 (Apr 27, 2008)

Im pretty sure that the bottom is not tempered I have drilled at least 10 tanks and none have broke.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

hyla23 said:


> Im pretty sure that the bottom is not tempered I have drilled at least 10 tanks and none have broke.


You are correct - I could have sworn I read that somewhere. Oh well! 

Here is a link regarding an individual who called Hagen to confirm:

Drilling Exo-Terra Glass Terrarium - Vivarium Forums


----------

